# Jesse Arsola and his ¾ trip special!



## 10 Pounder (Aug 28, 2005)

28 ¾, 27 ¾, 25 ¾, 24 ¾ and we even had a bag full of 18 ¾. Every one of these trout were lipped by my Boga while fishing alongside Jesse Saturday July 22nd in the Upper Laguna.



The 28 ¾ was a little closer to 28 ½ so I had to add a bit to make it fit the group. All these fish were caught on top. Several other big fish were lost after brief battles and I'm sure a 26 ¾ was in that lost group. My dad and Jesse caught their share of fish on top as well as with the ED special. Jesse told us the bite was tough, if this is tough I can't wait to get back in his boat on a good bite. The big fish was 7 ¼ on my Boga and the 27 ¾ was almost 7 itself all the fish are still out there.



Thanks again Jesse We had a great time and we look forward to next time.


----------



## Travis D. (Jul 14, 2006)

nice catch, great info.


----------



## wade moore (Jul 12, 2005)

jessie is a great guy!! knows his stuff


----------



## Nailsy (Jun 13, 2006)

Arsola's the man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

wow. congrats on the catch


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Did you know that back in the day Arsola was a wave riding master too! That dude could RIP. Back in the day Jesse Arsola, Scott Hendrix, Jesse Villerial, Juan, Mell and Danyal Andel owned the pier. I can remember getting there an hour before daylight in the hope of getting one or two waves before they got there and there would be one of them already there. Man them were tha days!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*you got lucky*

hEY 10- LBER..... You got lucky man... that guy Arcola... Arfola... Arsola can't fish a lick.... ROTFLMAO.....

I have had the pleasure of catching a few fish with him...

WHAT A DAY... I am jealous man!!!

JDS


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Awesome pics and report. Capt. Jesse is the shizzle fo sho.


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

Dang, sweet pics!
-KC


----------



## FISHINGADDICT (Jan 18, 2005)

*Arsola the Teacher*

I went fishing with Jesse once and boy did I learn a lot!! After that fishing trip I fishi exclusively with topwaters now and actually caught a persnal best speck at 23" in galveston west bay. He is a great teacher as well as a good surfer. He can definatley keep you entertained all day with all of the stories he has to share!!

FISHINGADDICT


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice work on the CPR. 

Great pics too.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> Did you know that back in the day Arsola was a wave riding master too! That dude could RIP. Back in the day Jesse Arsola, Scott Hendrix, Jesse Villerial, Juan, Mell and Danyal Andel owned the pier. I can remember getting there an hour before daylight in the hope of getting one or two waves before they got there and there would be one of them already there. Man them were tha days!


You aint lyin'... I was the snot nosed tow head about 100 yards to the east with the 5'10" single fin blue pintail listening to all those fools barking at each other.

Jessie pioneered radical surfing back in the day here and that sumbith it ambidextrious on a friggin surfboard.

Jessie, hook a brutha uuuuup!


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

what's a Boga?


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

SpanishFly33 said:


> what's a Boga?


See the deal the guy in the first picture is holding the fish with? It clamps on to the "lip" and also has a scale on it.

Nice trip ten lb. Jesse is a one of a kind 4 sure.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

What is Capt. Jesses web site, phone #?


----------



## TopAholic (Mar 11, 2005)

Arsolas website -----http://www.reel-life-adventures.com/

Congrats on the catch 10 lber and aprreciate the post w/ pics.

Jesse sure has some nice pets and lets you play with them too!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*#*

979 479 2558...

Jds


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Twitch Twitich your showing your age if you remember when the pier did its thing.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

sqwaby said:


> Twitch Twitich your showing your age if you remember when the pier did its thing.


LOL! Man I get a big smile when I think about that time in my life! I can remember when parking was free and cars would line the beach. the guys that ripped would park under the pier most of the time. That place would fill up and man you better know how to surf and be able to paddle for ever! Don't think it will ever be like that again though. back in the day before web cams and animated swell forcasts. just a good old noaa raido and a list of phone numbers.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

10 Pounder said:


> 28 ¾, 27 ¾, 25 ¾, 24 ¾ and we even had a bag full of 18 ¾. Every one of these trout were lipped by my Boga while fishing alongside Jesse Saturday July 22nd in the Upper Laguna.QUOTE]
> 
> On jesse's web site it has the same pic of the guy with the boga and the trout but say's they were caught in the Lower Laguna.:idea: :question:


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

You gotta throw off the dogs from your scent.


----------



## 10 Pounder (Aug 28, 2005)

MattyMaster said:


> 10 Pounder said:
> 
> 
> > 28 ¾, 27 ¾, 25 ¾, 24 ¾ and we even had a bag full of 18 ¾. Every one of these trout were lipped by my Boga while fishing alongside Jesse Saturday July 22nd in the Upper Laguna.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'm not getting any sleep tonight now for sure.....THANX!!!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fishing with Jesse Arsola is a terrible experience.

You never get to keep any fish.

They are all TROPHY size..

And he is very dull and boring to hang out with.

He won't try to teach you anything either....

LOL.....


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> Fishing with Jesse Arsola is a terrible experience.
> 
> You never get to keep any fish.
> 
> ...


LOL...yeah, I'm so not looking forward to my upcoming first trip with him.


----------

